

Show HN: An interactive comparison chart of the 300 most popular tablets - no_gravity
http://www.productchart.com/tablets/

======
no_gravity
The first new product category since I renamed the project to Product Chart a
month ago. With Smartphones, Laptops and Tablets, I now have the main mobile
computing devices covered. If there are additional parameters you want to see
incorporated, let me know and I will add them on to the chart.

------
sitkack
This is excellent. How do you get data into the system? Scrape amazon? I did a
PoC correlating data between the manufacturer's site and amazon, messy
business.

~~~
no_gravity
When I started out with the simple items like flashdrives, I experimented with
automated import via the Amazon API. But meanwhile I switched to a completely
manual process. Everything has to be checked and proofread anyhow. So it makes
the process simpler to keep out the automation completely.

"PoC"?

~~~
sitkack
Proof of Concept.

You are on to something with the display/search. Maybe sell to newegg?

I think a valuable approach would be semi-automated import of data from
various sites (write some adapters) and then have a manual check/proof stage
before it makes it into the live system. One thing I noticed, is that some
stuff is refurb or on the end of the product cycle where the value gets a
whole lot better. It would be cool to know what the price of an item over time
is and how likely it is to be discontinued [0] . Like the refurb samsung
tablets or the lenovo [1] ones.

The next step is to scrape reviews (forum posts xda, amazon, newegg, etc) of
each item and roll them up into something meaningful using sentiment analysis.

[0] guess they are broken now
[http://camelegg.com/products?pc=Tablet+PC+-+Tablets](http://camelegg.com/products?pc=Tablet+PC+-+Tablets)

[1] Might add,
[http://outlet.lenovo.com/outlet_us/](http://outlet.lenovo.com/outlet_us/)

